# Puppy and dry heaving in the morning



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

On 2 separate occasions over the past few weeks I took my puppy out to do her business and she didn't go potty (only pee) and then after a few minutes she started dry heaving. She was bent over and her stomach was contracting and spasming but nothing came out. No food or even bile, just bubbles from her saliva. 

I dont understand why cause she hasn't eaten anything since the night before and was her crate. If she had eaten grass or something when I wasn't looking she would have thrown up something? 
I checked her stomach for bloat even though she's only 13 weeks old and this was just in the morning and it seems clear. She's still active and she ate her breakfast when I gave it to her. She also went potty a few hours later. 

Does anyone know any weird causes of dry heaving?


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

It could be that she just had an empty stomach and needed to get some food into it. If she is acting normally, then I wouldn't worry about it. You might want to give her a little bit of food before you go to bed so she doesn't have to sleep with an empty belly.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Most likely too long in between meals. Give her a little snack before bedtime (a treat or two).


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm okay. I feed her 3 times a day but there is quite a long break between her last dinner and when I feed her breakfast so I might push it to 4 meals a day with the last meal being a smaller portion. Didnt know that that was possible. Thanks


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy eats twice a day...his last meal is between 8pm-9pm. I give him a little snack before we go to bed, because he use to vomit bile in the morning. After giving the snack (dog treat, plain yogurt, cottage cheese) he stopped doing that. Worth a shot


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I changed her eating schedule to 3 times a day 9am, 3pm, 9pm. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't you wish all problems were that simple!!! Glad it worked out so fast!


----------

